# SLR-like raw shooting cam - suggestions?



## well_dunno (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello all,

I am considering to get a bridge cam with raw shooting ability just to carry around when not having any intention to photograph (yep, missed a couple of shots lately as I did not have the 5D2 & co with me :). Versatiliy would be good so have been looking at lumix fz-200 as constant f/2.8 for a 25-600 equivalent zoom sounds handy also at the sx50hs but not sure how good the images from 1/2.33" (6.08 x 4.56 mm) sensors can be. Also cosidering large sensor compacts like the G1X but, as I mentioned, a little more reach would be preferred. I am not very familiar with the products in these segments so wanted to ask whether anyone has any suggestion/advice...

Cheers!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 15, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am considering to get a bridge cam with raw shooting ability just to carry around when not having any intention to photograph (yep, missed a couple of shots lately as I did not have the 5D2 & co with me :). Versatiliy would be good so have been looking at lumix fz-200 as constant f/2.8 for a 25-600 equivalent zoom sounds handy also at the sx50hs but not sure how good the images from 1/2.33" (6.08 x 4.56 mm) sensors can be. Also cosidering large sensor compacts like the G1X but, as I mentioned, a little more reach would be preferred. I am not very familiar with the products in these segments so wanted to ask whether anyone has any suggestion/advice...
> 
> Cheers!



S100, G15, G1x, or G12. All are good options. 

If you don't have flash accessories, look at the Sony Rx100. If you do, I'd stick with a canon system.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 15, 2012)

Sony RX100


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Oct 16, 2012)

S100 is a great camera, went to the zoo about two months ago and got so great shots with it that I will post below. It doesn't have the longest or fastest lens but is very wide at 24mm equivalent with a pretty fast apature of F2. The S110 seems to have some pretty cool new functions like a touch screen and mobile tethering but does not have built in GPS and the screen is still 400 something K dot which isn't great, so the manual focus can be very hard. Overall I love the S100 and I'm sure you can pick one up cheap right now or even cheaper during Black Friday/ Christmas as stores try and get rid of them for the S110. Here are some pics I took with mine shot in AV and M in RAW and edited in Lightroom 4.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 16, 2012)

Honestly? You just described the EOS-M....

b&


----------



## DB (Oct 16, 2012)

DianeK said:


> Sony RX100



Check out the Nov-2012 edition of Digital Camera World - there is a 2-page advertorial for the RX-100. The specs look pretty good 20.2 MP sensor that can shoot 10 fps and is supposed to be excellent up to ISO 3200 and it has a nice fast Carl Zeiss f/1.8 lens too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

There have been some very good reviews for the RX100. I like this one because it tells you both the good and the bad, and there is plenty of both.
As far as ISO 3200, its noisy compared to a APS-C body, but better than a tiny sensor like the G12. 
I've been wanting to get my hands on one to take some test shots, the local camera store has not been able to get them and now I'm waiting for my hand to heal.
I have big hands, and very little sensitivity in my fingers, so a tiny camera might not work well for me.


----------



## well_dunno (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all! So IQ-wise, not much to be expected from the super-zooms... 

RX100 is looking good, though there is only a 70€ difference between the Sony and a G1X. Checking images and comparisons between the two...

EOS-M would be nice but current 18-55 kit lenses are going to be too short and I would like to avoid getting into M lens purchases (aiming at the TSE 24 lately).

Mt Spokane Photography, get well soon! Hope it was not something serious...

Cheers from another big hand!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 16, 2012)

What about looking into which of Canons compacts can run CDHK?

Something like an IXUS 1100D or Powershot SX230is have the barebones of what you need, just not RAW.

I think you are going to have to accept that a big zoom and a larger sensor means a larger camera. If you want compact and superzoom then concessions have to be made. I think the Panny you mentioned makes a better fist of this than most.

In a way its a shame there aren't any equivalents to the Minolta Diamge A2 or Powershot Pro1 any more, decent handling, decent optics, pretty nasty sensor right enough, but the current crop of HS sensors could make up for the venerable bridge cameras short comings...

But then, cheap rebels killed this segment off! T3i and 40mm?


----------

